# Are there woman out there who don't like jewelry?



## Cresindo (May 17, 2007)

CF, your thread gave me the idea to past this. 

I'm wondering if I am odd. I don't really care for jewelry other than earrings. I might admire jewelry on another woman but I wouldn't want it for myself. I also don't like the look of alot of jewelry worn at once. (several rings on various fingers for example.) Window shopping jewelry stores with DD really bores me. I've recieved jewelry over the years but I don't wear anything other than a simple pair of pearl earrings or other pretty earrings to match my dress. I don't know why I'm like this, but I'm really easy to buy for!  

Are there other women, who like me, can live without jewelry?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Wedding ring, watch, same earrings all the time. 

That's enough.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

I hate jewellery. It just gets in the way 

I wear my wedding band, my engagement ring, and my mother's wedding rings. I did have my ears pierced as a teenager, but they've grown over because I stopped wearing earrings when I stopped doing office work. 

DH still buys me something every couple years, and I appreciate the sentiment, but I'm not a hearts-and-flowers type of girl... more a pitchfork-and-rubber-boots type


----------



## Nancy (May 14, 2002)

I don't care for much jewelry either. I wear wedding ring, and a pair of earrings, same ones, all the time. That's it.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm not a jewelry hound either. I wear my pierced earrings and a watch made from antique spoons and I HAD a silver cross necklace that I loved but the chain broke and I lost it out in the lawn somewhere this spring.  That's about it though - I'm a simple girl.


----------



## PinkBat (Jul 15, 2006)

Not a big fan of jewelry either. I do receive some as gifts sometimes....when my husband can't think of anything else to get for me.....but only wear it on Sundays. And I really don't like perfume either.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Cresindo said:
 

> CF, your thread gave me the idea to past this.
> 
> I'm wondering if I am odd. I don't really care for jewelry other than earrings. I might admire jewelry on another woman but I wouldn't want it for myself. I also don't like the look of alot of jewelry worn at once. (several rings on various fingers for example.) Window shopping jewelry stores with DD really bores me. I've recieved jewelry over the years but I don't wear anything other than a simple pair of pearl earrings or other pretty earrings to match my dress. I don't know why I'm like this, but I'm really easy to buy for!
> 
> Are there other women, who like me, can live without jewelry?


I wear my wedding band and the same pair of studs in my ears all the time. If I am going out to a fancy shindig or possibly a job interview, I will wear nicer earrings and *maybe* a small silver or gold necklace. But the rest of the time I couldn't care less about jewelry. It just gets in the way!

donsgal


----------



## Shirley (May 27, 2007)

My wedding ring is the only jewelry I wear. Necklaces, earrings, bracelets, not! I've collected Indian jewelry off and on thru the years but I don't wear it! I just like having it!


----------



## gleanerl (Apr 11, 2003)

i love it!
diamonds and real emeralds.. wooo hoooo!
i also have the multiple rings on my right hand, mainly because 2 are too big and the one in front of them keeps them on... ha!
i wear them all the time, even out digging in the dirt.
no rings at all on my left hand... that hand is for wedding ring only.
earrings.......... cheap is fine, wear them for work but at home not as a rule ... unless i forget to take them out.
i wear a $10 watch ("watch-it" brand, which they don't make anymore and that upsets me as it has the light on it which stays on a bit after the button is released and even 'timex' doesn't have that feature! aarrgghhh)
not big on necklaces as i strangle myself at night with them.
i like them, i just forget to take them off.
if i can't wear it all the time, then i usually don't wear it at all.
special occasions being the exception.


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

Not a jewelry girl either. Have a bunch of it. SO thinks I should have it for some reason. I have more diamonds than my mother did and never wear them. He recently bought me a necklace that is a cameo of woman and little girl. Looks just like me and my sweet little granddaughter. I do wear that. When he bought it (paid way too much for it) he said he finally found something I would wear. He was right. I have a $2000.00 watch that needs a battery. Pretty, but the face is so small it's a bracelet for me cause I can't read it without glasses so it sits in the jewelry drawer.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

Have not worn any in 10 years, including my wedding bands. Got my finger caught, bent a ring up and mangled my finger. Both DH and I quit wearing wedding bands then - neither of us want to lose a finger. 
I always say that maybe when I am really old and have lots of money and nothing to do with it I may want jewlery again - but would probably buy another animal instead.
Joanie


----------



## Zookeeper (Sep 7, 2006)

I wear a plain wedding band and my (simple) college class ring...if I dress up a little I wear a watch and sometimes a simple (cheap...LOL!) necklace.

To me it just gets in the way or gets broken.

I have told DH I'll kill him if he ever wastes money on jewelry on me...I'd much rather have something new for my kitchen


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

I wear a plain wedding band, a pair of small diamond earrings (with locking backs) and when I'm away from home I wear a timex watch.

I have jewelry, but seldom wear it. I once was rather insulted, when invited to attend a work related dinner with my husband, he said "You need to polish up your jewelry and look like a girl"... haruymmppphh.. I beg your pardon.... tehehehehe


----------



## HeavenHelpMe (Apr 28, 2006)

I don't like it. It bothers me when I have it on.

I wear my wedding ring and only sometimes my engagement ring. Usually I forget to put that one on. My wedding ring never comes off.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I don't wear jewelry very often, only when I dress up to go to a meeting or other fancy occasion. Normally I only wear my wedding ring, not even a watch or ear rings. But for some reason I have 2 jewelry boxes full of stuff. Down thru the years I've received jewelry for birthdays, Christmas, and at other times. I never wear the good stuff, it stays locked up in a safe box. I don't know why people keep giving me jewelry, I guess they want me to start wearing it, but it gets in the way of normal life so I just leave it in the jewelry boxes.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Just plain wedding band for me (have engagement ring afraid of losing the stone). Earrings some times thats it. Just plain me.


----------



## brewswain (Dec 31, 2006)

Are there *women* out there who know the difference between 'woman' and 'women'?
Its difficult to understand how many people do not know which one is correct. 
What is going on??
Has the dumbing down of America been this effective?


----------



## MicheleMomof4 (Jul 17, 2002)

Wedding rings and watch. Occasionally a bracelet the kids gave me or my tennis bracelet DH gave me many moons ago. 
God Bless,
Michele


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

I very seldom wear jewelry, and when I do, it's something small and inconspicuous.

And I'm with PinkBat on perfume. I don't like it at all.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Plain gold wedding band and, when I go out, simple earrings. I used to wear a watch all the time, but after carpal tunnel surgery I stopped.


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

brewswain said:


> Are there *women* out there who know the difference between 'woman' and 'women'?
> Its difficult to understand how many people do not know which one is correct.
> What is going on??
> Has the dumbing down of America been this effective?


I noticed the mistake but figured the letters are so close together on the keyboard it could be an honest mistake and have nothing to do with being dumb. That wasn't very nice and actually almost a personal attack. Maybe you should have some chocolate, might make you a little sweeter. 

ETA: just noticed this is only your 21st post. Maybe you should be hanging out at the general chat forum. They expect those comments there.


----------



## gleanerl (Apr 11, 2003)

brewswain said:


> Are there *women* out there who know the difference between 'woman' and 'women'?
> Its difficult to understand how many people do not know which one is correct.
> What is going on??
> Has the dumbing down of America been this effective?


typo's happen, get over it.
i bet you don't wear perfume either, has the stinking of America become this effective?...  
(take that little miss grammar girl) 
jes kid'n ya.... :baby04:


----------



## BamaNana (Dec 31, 2004)

brewswain said:


> Are there *women* out there who know the difference between 'woman' and 'women'?
> Its difficult to understand how many people do not know which one is correct.
> What is going on??
> Has the dumbing down of America been this effective?


----------



## NicoleandBrian (Feb 1, 2006)

I don't wear any jewelry. Never have. All I will wear is my wedding ring when the time comes for that (very soon!). My whole family knows this so I have no jewelry and never get gifts of this sort. I agree completely with Zookeeper. I always say I would rather have some kitchen things than jewelry...saves us money too!


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

"its" has an apostrophe, you must have missed that, but this dumb woman noticed it.


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

busybee870 said:


> "its" has an apostrophe, you must have missed that, but this dumb woman noticed it.


Nice catch!! :goodjob:


----------



## gleanerl (Apr 11, 2003)

i hear you, but i'm into heirlooms...
i have some of my mom's jewelry... costume and good stuff.
i remember her wearing it, nice memories of that.
the kids will have my jewelry when i croak and they will have the memories with it as well.
or they can pawn it, if they so choose.
my DS1, and the rest will never forget when i almost lost my ring finger moving a sheet of 4x8' steel....... ha!
was a clean cut, but i did take it off after that when working around machinery and such.
my other rings, besides my old wedding set are so scarred up and bent out of shape it's laughable.
that too is a memory.
a blender is nice, but personal items can't be replaced, imo.
yes, it probably is a waste of $, and i've only bought one ring, the rest are treasured gifts and each stands for a time/memory.
i love them! :dance:


----------



## gleanerl (Apr 11, 2003)

busybee870 said:


> "its" has an apostrophe, you must have missed that, but this dumb woman noticed it.


you surely meant, 'this dumb _*women*_ noticed it'..... 
again, typo's happen..... :rotfl:


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

I used to like it but after working in schools with small children I got used to never wearing it. Rings are not the best things to wear around small children and bracelets and necklaces are great either for obvious reasons. I washed my hands too much to keep rings on my fingers! So now I just don't care for jewelry too much.


----------



## FiddleKat (Oct 22, 2004)

gleanerl said:


> you surely meant, 'this dumb _*women*_ noticed it'.....
> again, typo's happen..... :rotfl:




I think busybee had it correct the first time, she was referring to herself. So it would have been woman. Not women.


----------



## gleanerl (Apr 11, 2003)

FiddleKat said:


> I think busybee had it correct the first time, she was referring to herself. So it would have been woman. Not women.


for starters, my post was meant as a 'funny' and i was referring to the title of this thread.....


----------



## giometriks (Jul 24, 2005)

I LOVE jewelry....absolutely LOVE it. I love sparkling stones, turquoise and opals. I have tons of jewelry...some good quality but much that I made (I'm a jewelry and glass bead artist). That being said, I live out here in the high desert of N. AZ. where the dressiest place to go is the post office. I hardly ever wear anything but my wedding ring, watch, and sometimes earrings. Oh but I still drool over it even if I never buy it anymore.

Suzi


----------



## ChickenMom (Sep 27, 2005)

I wear only a thin wedding band.
I don't like jewelry or flowers.......GIVE ME CHOCOLATE!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

giometriks said:


> I hardly ever wear anything but my wedding ring, watch, and sometimes earrings.


 I prefer clothes.


----------



## fostermomma (Feb 26, 2007)

I wear my wedding ring and engagment rings but that is all. I don't even wear a watch. I don't dislike it. I just don't wear it. Like others have said it gets in the way and I don't go anywhere to dress up.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

I wear a wedding band that has 3 very small diamonds in it. My ears are not pierced (and neither is anything else on my body!) so no earrings, haven't worn a necklace since I was in highschool and I don't wear a watch either.


----------



## RachAnn in NW Okla (Aug 28, 2002)

I wear my wedding ring, high school class ring, and a watch. all of these I take off at night before bed and thread the rings onto the watch so that my jewelry is all together and hard to miss.

occasionally for work I will wear earrings or a necklace but most times not....

Rachel
(my typo was 'weeding ring'--heehee but I caught it before I posted)


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

I knew what you meant gleaner LOL


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

,,


----------



## gleanerl (Apr 11, 2003)

when i wear a watch, which is all the time now, it means i'm being responsible.
there is a direct correlation to times in my life that i didn't wear a watch...
not even gonna 'fess up to those times... :baby04:


----------



## gleanerl (Apr 11, 2003)

busybee870 said:


> I knew what you meant gleaner LOL


good, you are one of the few....


----------



## debra in ks (Jun 13, 2002)

I can go for weeks and never wear any. The boyfriend really likes it on women and has given me several expensive pieces the last being a $600.00 gold necklace :help: . I try to wear something he gave me when we go out together, but it comes off and goes back in the box as soon a I get home. Sometimes in the summer I will get to feeling my Native American roots and wear turquoise of which I have quite a bit.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

I wear no jewelry around the house. When I go out I put on my wedding band, no diamonds. That's all.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I love heirloom jewelry, and collect it, and even wear it occasionally ... LOL

Was really hoping to find a vintage ring for an engagement ring, but didn't run across one that tripped my switch, so I have a modern one. 

I really don't wear much jewelry ... the occasional necklace. Earrings rarely enough that usually the holes in my ears are almost closed, and I have to punch them out again. OUCH! Can't stand watches or bracelets on my wrists.

I do wear perfume every day ... even when I was a herd tester! One of my farmers remarked that I was the nicest-smelling person their cows had ever encountered. LOL!


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

I wear my wedding band and a ring similar to an anniversary ring. 

southrngardngal-Jan


----------



## FUNKY PIONEER (Sep 20, 2005)

I despise jewelry. My MIL buys me gobs of it every Christmas and it sits in a bag. I only wear my wedding band and a necklace that DH gave me when we were dating that is sentimental to me.


----------



## Wildwood Flower (Aug 26, 2006)

I have a nice collection of heirloom jewelry===but I don't wear it much. 

I wear my mother's opal necklace now (since she died) and her "Mother's" ring.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I am not really fond of too much jewelry. I do wear earrings all the time, no watch, rings, bracelets or necklace for me unless I am going out somewhere really special! I could wear those because they just get in my way--I would have dirt, hay, hair, sweat etc! all over them--IF I did not get them ripped off first.,


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I wear almost no jewerly. My wedding rings no longer fit me.
In my job rings and jewerly can't be worn anyways.
I think jewerlyis pretty and all, but it's not for me.
I love to garden and I enjoy crafting with cement , jewerly for those activites would just get in the way.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

All I wear are my wedding rings. Watches die on me and I don't really care to wear any other types.


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

I don't wear any jewelry. Like Jerseygirl, it's been a good 10 years since I've worn a wedding ring. I just don't care for it; whenever I've got ANY kind of jewelry on, I can't wait to take it off. It's a shame too, as DH bought me some lovely pieces over the years.


----------



## Betho (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm too lazy to pick out jewelry every morning. I just wear the same stuff and never take it off - my wedding band and 4 small hoops in my ears.


----------



## Horselover (Mar 22, 2006)

As for me, I guess I could live without it, but I don't want to. I love jewelry. Wear my mama's plain gold wedding band all the time. Keep gold studs in each ear all the time and the bottom pierced holes get earrings when I go away. I loved my silver bangle bracelets, but my wrist bone was bothering me so much that just the bracelets touching it hurt. I have worn them night and day since I was eighteen. Only took them off for surgery. I miss them. I love little gold chains with a diamond or a heart on it. I have both. And my ankle bracelet is a must. Wear it all summer night and day. When socks go on then the bracelet comes off, but I do wear the ankle bracelet with my pantyhose. I wear rings on my ring fingers and pinkies--no thumbs, middle or index fingers for me. I just feel good in jewelry. And I love my cologne. I am just not dressed without it. DH never buys either one. Said he bought me two rings (diamond engagement ring and wedding ring) and he was not buying any more jewelry. So, I buy it myself!!!


----------



## gleanerl (Apr 11, 2003)

i also love "montana silver" and "blackhills gold" jewelry


----------



## Lynne (May 10, 2002)

A lot of jewelry has been given to me yet the only time I wear it is for a special occasion. Then only earrings, a ring or two and maybe a necklace; it comes off as soon as I come home. 
Never understood how a person could sleep with earrings or a necklace on; I find it very uncomfortable.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Forget jewelry - the way to my heart is land...animals...wool...and so on. Jewelry has always seemed pretty useless to me.


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead (Sep 20, 2006)

I used to be a jewelry hound in another life, it has carried over, I wear three - six rings to the job, hardly ever watch or bracelet.
I do wear a necklace and earrings, my favorites dh gave me and I treasure, hand crafted turquoise necklace and earrings, A green tourmaline set cut from the same stone, necklace, ring with diamonds and earrings, and my favorites are an earring and pendant set which are austrian crystals and inlaid opal dragon flys, he gave them all to me for mother's day over the years, which means a lot as I am not the mother of his children but I have helped raise them for 11 years. This is how he shows his appreciation, so I wear them with pride.
Hardly ever wear perfume, body spray is about it.


----------

